# I have a bump stop removal question



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

OK, this could be a dumb question ,but ill take the "duh's" over the oops it broke..

what is the correct way to remove the *front *bump stops (to install timbrens) on a 07 f250.

there is a mount plate that kinda turns, but stops, and do you just pull the rubber stop out and then theres a nut there, the bolt appears to go right through the frame, which im assuming in threaded.

thanks all

mike


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

To remove the bumpstops you pull the yellow rubber piece out and there is a bolt head to turn, I cant remember if it is threaded or if there is a nut on the otherside.its been a year since ive lifted my truck.


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

I checked and there is a nut on innerside of the frame that you got to put a wrench on.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

sweet i will play with that tommorow, the rears were nice and easy, and now when I load the dogg with salt, it dosnt squat and shoot salt into the ground, those timbrens really do make a difference.

thanks again.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

hmmm, i poked back there and it felt like just a bolt with a pointed tip coming into the frame.

when you mention pull the yellow stop, just yanked it out by hand, and the plate should have the bolt head on it ?

mike


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

can you post a pic of the rear.... i have been loading 2500 in salt regularly...i also have a 3" block under my factory block so it has to hit rear OE location...my oem block is still there..


----------

